# The Consensus of Tigurinus



## yeutter (Oct 11, 2013)

In 1540 Calvin signed off on the Revised Augsburg Confession. In 1549 Calvin signed the The Consensus of Tigurnusus. Did Calvin comment on changing his opinion? I think one could square the 1540 Augsburg with the Heidelberg Catechism but not the Westminster. Is anyone else troubled by the apparent inconsistency?


----------

